# "Proper narrative Descriptions"



## Toyogirl (Feb 8, 2011)

Found this on another site: Halife.com

Notice to All EMS Personnel
    From: Chief of Operations
    Subject: Proper Narrative Descriptions
    It has come to our attention that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction. Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients:

    * Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (messed up heart), PBS (pretty bad shape), PCL (pre-code looking) or HIBGIA (had it before, got it again).

    * Trauma patients are not CATH (cut all to heck), FDGB (fall down, go boom), or TBC (total body crunch). Similarly, descriptions of a car crash do not have to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome."

    * Hazardous Materials teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."

    * Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."

    * The homeless are not "urban outdoors men."

    * And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), or DRT (dead right there).

    I know you will all join me in respecting the diversity of our patients' medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 9, 2011)

*forgot one*

CTD  circling the drain.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 11, 2011)

FTD:

Fixing To Die.


----------



## reaper (Feb 11, 2011)

Here in the south you get a lot of DFOs!

Done Fell Out!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 11, 2011)

reaper said:


> Here in the south you get a lot of DFOs!
> 
> Done Fell Out!



i still haven't figured out the "sick rag"


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 11, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> FTD:
> 
> Fixing To Die.



Also see:  Failure to Die


----------



## MEDIC802 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dont forget CTDFTD, circlein the drain fixin to die, or from another post DGTJACB, done gone to jesus aint comming back


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 26, 2011)

LOLTWO 

Little Old Lady Totally Whacked Out.

MFC

Measure For Coffin


----------



## Aidey (Feb 26, 2011)

reaper said:


> Here in the south you get a lot of DFOs!
> 
> Done Fell Out!



The first time I heard that I was like WTF? Fell out of what? 

That was also the first time I heard "Baby daddy" used seriously in a sentence.


----------



## Rotor Talker (Feb 26, 2011)

*I like it!*



rwik123 said:


> LOLTWO
> 
> Little Old Lady Totally Whacked Out.
> 
> ...




MFC, YES!:beerchug:


----------



## mc400 (Feb 26, 2011)

PCL-Pre-Code Looking


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL squared. 

Little old lady, lying on linoleum.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2011)

TMB - To Many Birthdays.  Doing QA/QI actually found someone had used it.


----------



## attnondeck (Apr 14, 2011)

DRT NCB

dead right there. not comin back


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> FTD:
> 
> Fixing To Die.



Also heard it as Failure To Die, i use this diagnosis often


----------



## ihalterman (Apr 16, 2011)

CCFCCP- coo coo for cocoa puffs
HM-2FF - couple of french fries short of a happy meal <-- caught on QC
CC- cancel christmas  
HBNCB- Heaven bound not coming back  <-- caught on QC
DRT - Dead right there  <-- caught on QC
DAD - dead as dirt
LOGO- Lights out game over
SWIM TC- Sure wish I missed this call <-- heard on a call


 other areas

PEBKAC - problem exists between keyboard and chair
ID 10 T Error - ID10T->IDIOT


----------



## crossatwood (Apr 21, 2011)

UAFD- Up And F***ing Died


----------



## lil'red (Apr 21, 2011)

ANF---Acute Neuro Fit


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> TMB - To Many Birthdays.  Doing QA/QI actually found someone had used it.





ihalterman said:


> HM-2FF - couple of french fries short of a happy meal <-- caught on QC
> HBNCB- Heaven bound not coming back  <-- caught on QC
> DRT - Dead right there  <-- caught on QC



Brown does hope they were given a stern word by the Clinical Standards Officer :unsure:


----------

